
Ask HN: Quitting from a small startup? - shadowycoder
I&#x27;ve been a key member (first hire) of a small start-up for a couple years but now it&#x27;s time to move on.<p>I recently accepted a new position at one of the big tech companies and, to be frank, the company I work for now relies very heavily on me.<p>I&#x27;m the only one with any experience doing front end development and they have a lot of need for that right now.<p>What are some tips to help soften the blow when I give them my two weeks?<p>I&#x27;ve got some ideas but I&#x27;ll let you have at it without influencing the commentary by mentioning my current &#x27;plan&#x27;.<p>Thanks in advance for the tips!<p>Edit: Just to add, I&#x27;m on good terms with everyone. They&#x27;ve been working me to the bone for months now (one of the reasons I chose to leave) but it&#x27;s been a positive work environment 100% of the time.
======
brudgers
As a general rule every employee is replaceable, there's always a backlog of
work when people aren't about to get layed off, and there's never a great time
to leave.

My advice, just stick to the facts. The reaction may not be anything you
expect. Small companies sometimes fire people when receiving notice. Maybe
there's a lame counter offer that puts the departing employee on the spot.
Maybe there's already a replacement in the pipeline: in a small shop it's
often no secret that someone is looking for a job.

Don't burn bridges.

Good luck.

------
dudul
Just say that you got a new great opportunity, give two week notice and offer
to help train somebody as much as possible to take over your responsibilities.

What else is there really?

I wouldn't mention the fact that they exploited you. It wouldn't gain you
anything, and would just create a risk of burning bridges.

------
mikecke
\- Help onboard another developer?

